

Show HN: New Relic Connect, our first-ever welcome to integration developers - coopr
https://newrelic.com/connect/developers

======
coopr
After being on the app developer side of integration platforms for a while,
I'm now launching a platform and welcoming developers.

Any interest in integrating your app with New Relic? Get in touch!
connect@newrelic.com

